# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Numëroni produktet shqiptare

## Renea

Po e hapi kete tem , ndoshta ne vend te gabuar, por u inspirova nga nje tem me posht ne lidhje me shkembimin e ulet tregtar ndermjet Shqiperise dhe Kosoves.

Mendimi im ishte se ne si shqiptar nuk kemi kapacitete prodhuese. Ju ftoj te numeroni produktet qe prodhohen ne trojet shqiptare:

Sungold - lengje te pemve, fabrika ne Gostivar (shqiptar me duket esht pronari).

Uka - produkte te mishit ne Saraj te Shkupit.

Vez Sharri- Lecker - biznis me vez te pules eksportojn edhe jasht Maqedonise, si dhe produkte nga mishi , gjindet ne Tetove.

vazhdojeni ...

A mendoni se kemi produkte kualitative?

----------


## Prishtina.C

Ti kumanovare je Injorante ti mendone se Kosova nuk prodhone asgje mirpo une te siguroje ty se Kosova Prodhone shumcka por problemi esht se ti nuk e dine ose nuk don ta dishe .

----------


## Prishtina.C

Ja disa Fabrika te prodhimit ne Kosove 

Fabrika e Qumeshtin "VITA" ne Peje nje nder me te medhat ne rajone 









http://www.devolligroup.com/al/vita.html

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika e Kaffes ne Peje "devolli princ caffe" Nga e njejta Kompani




 




http://www.devolliprinccaffe.com/

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika e "SHPUZAVE" ne Peje po nga e njejta Kompani.








http://www.devolligroup.com/al/shpuza.html


Po e njeta Kompani ka e dhe Fbriken per prodhimin e dyshkeve 

Dyshekë

Prodhimi i stiroporit, sustave dhe i dyshekëve
Në vitin 1992 Devolli Group filloi me prodhimin e sfungjerit në Pejë, kurse në Shqipëri prodhimi filloi në vitin 1996. Që nga atëherë, kapacitetet prodhuese janë rritur vazhdimisht dhe sot arrijnë (veçmas) në 15 ton në orë, me dendësi 15-50 kg/m³.
Në vitin 1995, zgjeroi aktivitetet e veta duke filluar prodhimin e stiroporit, dyshekëve dhe sustave të brendshme në Kosovë, kurse në Shqipëri filloi në vitin 2002. Kapacitetet prodhuese janë 10 mijë copë dyshekë në muaj, kurse stiropiorë me 220 m³ në ditë me dendësi 10-40 kg/m³.
Prodhimet finale distribuohen në tregjet e Kosovës, Malit të Zi dhe Maqedonisë.



http://www.devolligroup.com/al/dysheke.html

----------


## Prishtina.C

Vazhdojm me po te njeten Kompani "devolligroup."


Fabrika e Lengjeve "TANGO" ne Peje 








http://www.devolligroup.com/al/tango.html

----------


## Prishtina.C

Bossi i Kompanise "devolligroup" Fitone qmimin nderkombetare per Kualitet.




Çmimi i artë The Century International Quality Era Award i është ndarë Kompanisë sonë nga organizatori BID (Business Initiative Directions) më 18 Prill, 2005 në një konkurrencë me kompani prej 71 vendeve të botës.
Gjithashtu, Devolli Group u obligua me Principet QC100 për modelin e Menaxhmentit Total të Kualitetit.
Devolli Group ka marrë çmimin prestigjioz bazuar në cilësinë e produkteve të veta: qumështi VITA, lëngjet e pemëve Dolce Vita dhe Tango Life, të prodhuara me teknologjinë më moderne në botë - Tetra Pak (lider boteror në teknologjinë dhe ambalazhimin e produkteve të ndryshme ushqimore).

http://www.devolligroup.com/al/te_rejat.html

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika "Floren" Suharek Produkte te Mishite








http://www.floren-ks.com/alb/ndermarrja.html#

----------


## tetovarja87

fabrik prodhuese ne Tetove,ku njejt kemi edhe skuadren e furbollit me te njejtin emer...

http://www.renova.com.mk/images/gall...cistestara.jpg

http://www.renova.com.mk/images/gall...jsnipogon2.jpg

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika "Floren" Suharek Produkte te Mishite








http://www.floren-ks.com/alb/ndermarrja.html

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika e Miellit “M & Sillosi” ne Rahovec-Kosove nder me te medhate ne Rajone 

E Privatizuar nga Italianet.









http://www.ms-italia.com/index.php?p...llery&hl=it_IT

----------


## Renea

Shif prishtinase , nuk them se nuk prodhohet asgje, por pranoje se Kosova vlon prej prodhimeve serbe-maqedone , un ne shitoret e Kosoves shof gjitha prodhimet e Maqedonis, ne Kosov konsumohen miliona euro prodhime serbo-maqedone, aq sa edhe prodhimet bujqesore nga vendet fqinje mbarojn ne Kosov ... kjo shum leht shifet , mjafton te shikosh te dhenat per shkembimin tregtar.

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika e Lengjeve "RC Cola" Gjilane








http://www.rccola-f.com/Kompania.html

----------


## Ermedin

Ajvari, sa e di është i vetmi produkt unik shqiptar, i neve të Maqedonisë, si produkt familjar flas.

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Shif prishtinase , nuk them se nuk prodhohet asgje, por pranoje se Kosova vlon prej prodhimeve serbe-maqedone , un ne shitoret e Kosoves shof gjitha prodhimet e Maqedonis, ne Kosov konsumohen miliona euro prodhime serbo-maqedone, aq sa edhe prodhimet bujqesore nga vendet fqinje mbarojn ne Kosov ... kjo shum leht shifet , mjafton te shikosh te dhenat per shkembimin tregtar.



Kosova nuk vlone prej Prodhimeve Maqedone kjo nuk esht e vertet ? Ndersa Serbia merr pjes me vetem 13% te te Gjitha importeve ne Kosove.



Informohu me mire

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika e Lengjeve "laberion" ne Podujeve-Kosove

Lengjet DONA








http://laberion.com/sq/

----------


## Prishtina.C

"Uji Akull" Prodhohet nga Gjiganti  "Birra Peja" ne Pje-Kosove








http://www.birrapeja.com/#/index/

----------


## Prishtina.C

Fabrika per Prodhimin e Detergjentin "PERLA" ne Lipijane-Kosove








http://www.dajti.com/

----------


## Renea

> Kosova nuk vlone prej Prodhimeve Maqedone kjo nuk esht e vertet ? Ndersa Serbia merr pjes me vetem 13% te te Gjitha importeve ne Kosove.
> 
> Informohu me mire


Kosova prej Maqedonis importon me se shumti , pastaj vjen Serbia dhe e treta Gjermania.

Pak po te duket Maqedonia me qen e para dhe Serbia e dyta?

*450 milion euro*, aq Kosova importon produkte ushqimore, a je i vetdijshem cka do te thot kjo.

----------


## Ziti

ne shqipni prodhohet rakia me cilesi me te mire ne bote, por te gjithe kafexhinjte e tiranes perdorin raki maqedonese qe eshte e nje cilesie shume te ulet. 
nuk kemi aspak patriotizem.

----------

